#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  legs floating roof

## khalidoudz

in the project to build a cylindrical floating roof with a double bridge, we want to manufacture the roof support legs with 3 positions, maintenance-1, maintenance-2 and operation, so can i design 3 holes in the leg, the shedule leg is 80, so the standards Do they allow us this work ??? I didnt fine in the api 650.



thanksSee More: legs floating roof

----------

